# Killington 12/17



## MR. evil (Dec 14, 2009)

Heading up on Thursday with Trev. Who else is going to be there?


----------



## powhunter (Dec 15, 2009)

Go get it!!!  Should be a lot more stuff open for ya to hit!!

steveo


----------



## MR. evil (Dec 15, 2009)

powhunter said:


> Go get it!!!  Should be a lot more stuff open for ya to hit!!
> 
> steveo



I am trying to drag 2knees out with us, but I think he is scared of running into Highwaystar.


----------



## Puck it (Dec 15, 2009)

I am going tomorrow.


----------



## 2knees (Dec 15, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> I am trying to drag 2knees out with us, but I think he is scared of running into Highwaystar.




i know you're joking but seriously.  did you actually just go there?????


----------



## MR. evil (Dec 15, 2009)

2knees said:


> did you actually just go there?????



Oh I went there........I guess you will just have to show up and prove me wrong :-D


----------



## mondeo (Dec 15, 2009)

Puck it said:


> I am going tomorrow.


Same here, green jacket tan pants, Dyna Twisters. Good chance of smiley face bandanna with the temperatures expected.


----------



## Puck it (Dec 15, 2009)

Black all around helmet, jacket and pants.  White and black boots. Look for silver FJ with box.


----------



## Trev (Dec 16, 2009)

Laying in a red sled with a blanket on me, Tethered to Ski Patrol in front and behind...

Wave!


----------



## MR. evil (Dec 16, 2009)

Trev said:


> Laying in a red sled with a blanket on me, Tethered to Ski Patrol in front and behind...
> 
> Wave!



I will do my best to make that happen..........I just hope I am not in a sled next to you


----------



## Greg (Dec 16, 2009)

Trev said:


> Laying in a red sled with a blanket on me, Tethered to Ski Patrol in front and behind...
> 
> Wave!





MR. evil said:


> I will do my best to make that happen..........I just hope I am not in a sled next to you



Don't hurt yourselves boys. Long season ahead of you...


----------



## Trev (Dec 16, 2009)

Greg said:


> Don't hurt yourselves boys. Long season ahead of you...



Ok Dad!  lol.

TIM! Bring the special helmet !


----------



## Greg (Dec 16, 2009)

Trev said:


> Ok Dad!  lol.
> 
> TIM! Bring the special helmet !



Well, you guys don't have the best track record of remaining injury free on the mountain bikes... :lol: Don't let Timmy get over his head. :razz:


----------



## Trev (Dec 16, 2009)

Greg said:


> Well, you guys don't have the best track record of remaining injury free on the mountain bikes... :lol: Don't let Timmy get over his head. :razz:



Haha!

Big difference, I've never Mountain Biked prior to this season.. Skiing.. well, you know what they say.. It's like riding a bike....  umm..  well..   

Point taken.


----------



## Trev (Dec 16, 2009)

I just need to find my old Maltese Flamingo vhs...  and watch it tonight..  used to be the preseason thing to do..  course.. I think I need a vhs player now.. geesh!


----------



## MR. evil (Dec 16, 2009)

Greg said:


> Don't let Timmy get over his head. :razz:



I wouldnt have it any other way.


----------



## Greg (Dec 16, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> I wouldnt have it any other way.



I know. Which frightens me. :-o


Have fun. Hope the advice helped.


----------



## MR. evil (Dec 16, 2009)

Greg said:


> I know. Which frightens me. :-o
> 
> 
> Have fun. Hope the advice helped.



I am actually worried that the balls I gained on a bike this season WILL carry over to skiing...........where I don't have to skilz to go along with the balls.


BTW - thanks for the advice, should help alot.


----------



## MR. evil (Dec 16, 2009)

Trucks all packed and I am really looking forward to hitting the slopes.


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 16, 2009)

Have fun, heading to Sundown over the weekend?


----------



## MR. evil (Dec 16, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Have fun, heading to Sundown over the weekend?



Shooting for Friday afternoon if my legs can handle it. If not then I am planning on Sunday.


----------



## WoodCore (Dec 16, 2009)

Trev said:


> I just need to find my old Maltese Flamingo vhs...  and watch it tonight..  used to be the preseason thing to do..  course.. I think I need a vhs player now.. geesh!



I have it in digital format if your interested....regardless have a great day tomorrow!


----------



## powbmps (Dec 17, 2009)

Hope you brought your long johns.  Pretty freakin' cold today.  

It's 9:48, where's the TR?


----------



## MR. evil (Dec 17, 2009)

powbmps said:


> Hope you brought your long johns.  Pretty freakin' cold today.
> 
> It's 9:48, where's the TR?



It is pretty Fg cold here!!!

Keeping pretty warm except for my face and toes. We managed to find some nice bumps on Ridge Run that we have been lapping for the past hour or so. Rime and Lower East fall have also been fun! My legs are already shot.


----------

